# Just sorta proud...



## RMThompson (Jul 11, 2007)

Just wanted to share, because some of my pictures were used I took recently for a tshirt company:

http://www.snorgtees.com/2is1-p-374.htmlc


----------



## zendianah (Jul 11, 2007)

RMThompson said:


> Just wanted to share, because some of my pictures were used I took recently for a tshirt company:
> 
> http://www.snorgtees.com/2is1-p-374.htmlc


 
The link is not found..   Congrats by the way...I would still like to see it.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 11, 2007)

http://www.snorgtees.com/funnytshirtswomens-c-31.html?osCsid=11d874d94ae1f163c24b23aa623d6315

i think the top shot across is his.

just go to snorgtees.com and click on women


----------



## zendianah (Jul 11, 2007)

very cool !!


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 11, 2007)

OOPS!

No this is it:

OOPS! Actually each tshirt has two different pics:

http://www.snorgtees.com/2is1-p-374.html (both images are mine)

The top shots actually change everytime you view the page, and only one is mine.

My other shots on that site are here:

http://www.snorgtees.com/thisiswhyimhot-p-382.html (the girl on the right in the black shirt)

http://www.snorgtees.com/wewillrockyou-p-376.html (again not the main image but the girl on the right) 

http://www.snorgtees.com/99bottlesofbeeronthewall-p-378.html

(both pics)

http://www.snorgtees.com/snuggleslutboybeater-p-259.html

(Again, the one on the right, not the main image, but the one with the girl at the pool is mine)


----------



## zendianah (Jul 11, 2007)

RMThompson said:


> OOPS!
> 
> No this is it:
> 
> ...


 

Nice!! How exciting. How did they find you?


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 11, 2007)

zendianah said:


> Nice!! How exciting. How did they find you?


 
Quite the opposite actually... I submitted some ideas to them that they used, and eventually built a relationship, mentioned my photography, and it went from there. It was a very long process, finding the model took longer than I thought it would.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 11, 2007)

Heyyyyy, congrats!! That's really exciting. Here's hoping it's just the start of your pics being used commercially.


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver (Aug 22, 2007)

I seen the Quacktastic shirt the other day at the Denver Zoo........ how much did you get paid$$$$


----------



## craig (Aug 23, 2007)

Excellent photography sans the 99 bottles of beer shot. Those are close to the cheesiest t shirts I have ever seen. So big up on dealing with that.

Love & Bass


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 4, 2007)

MORE I DID THIS WEEKEND! YAY!

http://www.snorgtees.com/alcoholistheanswer-p-402.html

http://www.snorgtees.com/thatsquacktastic-p-400.html

http://www.snorgtees.com/wokitout-p-398.html

http://www.snorgtees.com/ilovehappyendings-p-394.html

http://www.snorgtees.com/youregoingdown-p-396.html


----------



## neea (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats.
Great job!!!
I really like the 'You're going down one' where she's holding the bowling bowl.
Those are some of the funniest tshirts. I love korny stuff.


----------



## Richard (Sep 11, 2007)

RMThompson,

Great job!! I really like the shopping cart one, but they all look great.


----------



## chris_arnet (Sep 12, 2007)

congrats dude, good for you. thats awesome. and i like your pics alot.


----------



## Nekoism (Sep 13, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks all!



2 more:

http://www.snorgtees.com/iammclovin-p-406.html

http://www.snorgtees.com/idontwannagrowup-p-404.html


----------

